# Do the vivs have alot of effect on the electric bill..



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, sorry if this is a really dumb question. And if this is in the wrong forum section i also apologies . I have 2 female beardies together, and a milk snake. Mum keeps moaning at me because she is worried this will really raise the electric bill. Because the beardies are constantly on a thermostat with the spot lights and also a UVB is on 12 hours a day she panics this is costing alot. Also now i have a snake, and going to have to be using a heat mat she thinks it will be even worse.

Sorry to put all that but i just need to know to shut her up haha. Does each viv with all the lights and mats cost alot of money on the bill? Because i would like more reptiles but she doesnt want me to if its costing too much.

Cheers.


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

It's pennys mate


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

nice, or is that a sarcastic answer lol. Cuz i really need to know so my mum is gonna let me house a load of different beautiful reptiles in my room. got tons in the line to buy but she panics cuz of the price of running them.


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think it was a sarcastic answer.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Reece said:


> Hi, sorry if this is a really dumb question. And if this is in the wrong forum section i also apologies . I have 2 female beardies together, and a milk snake. Mum keeps moaning at me because she is worried this will really raise the electric bill. Because the beardies are constantly on a thermostat with the spot lights and also a UVB is on 12 hours a day she panics this is costing alot. Also now i have a snake, and going to have to be using a heat mat she thinks it will be even worse.
> 
> Sorry to put all that but i just need to know to shut her up haha. Does each viv with all the lights and mats cost alot of money on the bill? Because i would like more reptiles but she doesnt want me to if its costing too much.
> 
> Cheers.


for what you have it will be pennies


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

It doesnt cost much for a viv or two, but when you start expanding it can do. At present I run about 22 heat bulbs, the same number of small viewing bulbs or uv's and my hatchling rack. We live in an ordinary 3 bedroom house, and my combined gas and electric bill is 150 pounds a month. So yes, it can mount up.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

its easy to add up. 

each bulb or matt has a wattage. uv maybe 20 watts so thats what it uses in an hour so you would need to run it for 50 hours to use one unit of electricity. (1000 watts for an hour)

just add up all your wattages and multiply how long the are on each day or week and you can keep an eye on exactly how much they cost. alternativley you can buy a gadget that you plug your stuff into and it adds it up for you.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

for what you have, your mum wouldn't notice the difference. but you say you gots lots of reps lined up? it will add up and your mum will notice the leccy bill starting to rise. 

if you've only just got your snake, why not enjoy what you have till you can contribute to the leccy then your mum will have no reason to worry.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Electricity Running Cost Calculator | Electricity Prices | Electricity Costs

Works out the cost of stuff per month...quite handy altough the cost per unit it set tooooo low...its set at 10p/unit if u use the 'templates' above it (Mines 16.044p/unit on standard electric thru npower)


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Alternatively, you could purchase one of these (click link) and plug it straight into any appliance or extension lead.


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

sacredart said:


> Alternatively, you could purchase one of these (click link) and plug it straight into any appliance or extension lead.


 
surely the £25 would be better spent on the leccy bill! that would keep the vivs in leccy for ages!

m


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i'd say slightly more then pennys IMO.

Say for me according to that site having two 22watt heat mats on all the time(there not stated because they only raise the temp by a couple of degrees as it is, come summer time stated they shall be.) with 15p/per unit (gonna ask my mum but i just used it as an example) it costs just under £5 a month.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

start-up said:


> surely the £25 would be better spent on the leccy bill! that would keep the vivs in leccy for ages!
> 
> m


If you continue browsing the website, they have far cheaper ones available, for even less than half that price. But, I can understand where you're coming from. I suppose it all depends on how badly you want to know! Besides, I'm sure that it makes for good evidence when trying to get through to unrelenting parents!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have four 3ft vivs, and it cost me roughly £5 extra a month. Certianly nothing to panic about.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Reece said:


> Hi, sorry if this is a really dumb question. And if this is in the wrong forum section i also apologies . I have 2 female beardies together, and a milk snake. Mum keeps moaning at me because she is worried this will really raise the electric bill. Because the beardies are constantly on a thermostat with the spot lights and also a UVB is on 12 hours a day she panics this is costing alot. Also now i have a snake, and going to have to be using a heat mat she thinks it will be even worse.
> 
> Sorry to put all that but i just need to know to shut her up haha. Does each viv with all the lights and mats cost alot of money on the bill? Because i would like more reptiles but she doesnt want me to if its costing too much.
> 
> Cheers.


Shouldn't be bad at all for what you're talking about.

We however pay out quite a bit extra.:whistling2:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

for a beardie indoors probably using 100w in total for 12 hours.

thats 1.2KW hrs. which equals 1.2 units at 16p a unit 

Well I reckon thats just short of 20p per day

£1.40 a week
£70.00 a year 

so for 2x22w on for 12hrs a day (assuming you turn it off) thats half that ..approx.


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies eeryone, its made mum calm down lol.

I have got 1 3 foot viv, running a daytime bulb which i change to an infrared at night, and a UVB bulb on 12 hours a day. The day and night bulbs are on a stat. I have 1 snake aswell... I have a Heat mat on a stat and a UVB Tube on 12 hours a day.


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

what snake you got?


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

REDDEV1L said:


> Electricity Running Cost Calculator | Electricity Prices | Electricity Costs
> 
> Works out the cost of stuff per month...quite handy altough the cost per unit it set tooooo low...its set at 10p/unit if u use the 'templates' above it (Mines 16.044p/unit on standard electric thru npower)


 
im liking this hun tar can finally prove to my hubby my babys only cost £20 a month love it:flrt:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

depends what you have. i have 5 bulbs in my viv alone and technically thats the same as having all my lights on in my house 12 hours a day and o course i have my lights on too :devil: my electrics gone from £44 to £77 and i have two boas, three leos and three beardie!


----------

